# GERD can manifest in simple or serious ways



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

GERD can manifest in simple or serious waysGastroesophageal reflux disease is common and can be diagnosed based on symptoms and response to treatments, such as dietary/lifestyle changes and over-the-counter medications. However, patients with alarm symptoms such as painful or difficult swallowing, unexplained weight loss, chest pain, vomited blood or dark-colored stools may need to undergo an endoscopy or other tests to rule out more serious conditions. Read more: Staten Island Advance (N.Y.) (12/7)


----------

